# Roller question



## allendk (Jan 17, 2013)

I have read that rollers should only be feed 1 teaspoon of wheat when flying from there kit box. Does that affect there rolling abiality or just keep them hungry to come back fast. I have some rollers and when I fly them they only do 2 rolls at a time when they fly, do you think that is bad rollers, poor training, or overfeeding or something else? thanks Allen


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Feed*

Allendk I do not just feed my rollers wheat as fare as feeding goes it is 2 cups per 20 birds to start I feed a 50/50 mix witch is 50% good mix with pop corn and 50%wheat to start with young birds need more then just wheat now a lot of guys will say different but that is what I feed and it has done well for me and that is also what a guy that placed 7th in the world also did so take it how you want


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

I had the same problem. The family of birds makes a difference, my birds are entering into good roll at a year an a half old. I used to feed good mix, few rolls, 50% wheat/milo little roll. Now my mentor told me to feed 15% chick grower pellets - having a mix of corn, barley, milo, wheat and soya and birds are rolling more with days of rest in between. I found out that if flown with one or two days of rest they perform better.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Family*

Yes Roller love the family can make things different on how you feed and Train


----------

